# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ MACBOOK

## sofia_01

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος αντιμετώπισε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα σε macbook. Ο υπολογιστής λειτουργεί άψογα όμως εμφανίζει το εξής: Τον ανοίγω χωρίς το καλώδιο ρεύματος, όλα μια χαρά, ξεκινώ λήψεις ή σερφάρω άνετα κτλ, βάζοντας όμως το καλώδιο ρεύματος σταματούν και οι λήψεις, το άνοιγμα των σελίδων κτλ.....αν το βγάλω κατευθείαν εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα, θα πρέπει να το κάνω επανεκκίνηση και να βγάλω το καλωδιο κ.ο.κ!!!! δοκίμασα άλλο καλώδιο τα ιδια....έχετε να μου δώσετε καποια λύση;;; ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## sofia_01

το προβλημα λύθηκε.....

----------

